# Alhaurin el Grande



## Khrissy (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi!
We are currently one week into a two week trip out here to research locations for a permanent home in the Costa del Sol. It's looking increasingly like we are going to go for AEG and would love any advice from anyone already living in this area. We are planning to rent our property in England and use this to pay for rental here (not wanting to completely burn our bridges!). 
Is there anything we need to be aware of? Any agencies, etc., to avoid? We are planning to come out sometime in May but would be willing to rent a 'perfect' property before then in order not to lose it or is there always a good selection available at any given time?
Sorry! Lots of questions 😬


----------

